# Centurion 5 CAC-T05-UW - Part of it is bent



## The Pro (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello, This is my first computer build and i got all the parts i needed

MSI 975X Platinum Socket T (LGA 775) Intel 975X

COOLER MASTER Centurion 5 CAC-T05-UW

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600

CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800

XFX Geforce 7900GS 256MB 256-bit PCIE

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi

DVD drive

WD 250GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 

SAMSUNG 204B-BK Black 20.1" 5ms LCD Monitor

PC Power & Cooling Turbo-Cool 510-SLI ATX12V 510W

Other stuff is not important.

Anyways i started building it today and when i took the case out of the package the part up where the top sidepanel screw is next to the PSU opening was bent so i could not get the side panel off. 

I will post pics when my camra's batterys finish recharging.

What should i do, im not in the mood for waiting 10 days and paying $20 to ship it back to newegg. But i will if i have to.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello and welcome to TPU 

I don't think this will of much help... but can't you bend it back?


----------



## The Pro (Oct 19, 2006)

I could try.
If i do will it void my warrintee or something.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 19, 2006)

i doubt it


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 19, 2006)

Send it back to newegg if you want it PERFECT.  Otherwise DIY!


----------



## strick94u (Oct 19, 2006)

The Pro said:


> Hello, This is my first computer build and i got all the parts i needed
> 
> MSI 975X Platinum Socket T (LGA 775) Intel 975X
> 
> ...


Looks like Bill Gates christmas list  
Good choices take it nice and slow no short cuts and that will be one tight p/c. So what you gonna run win xp server 2003 dos with 3.11 att unix linux ?


----------



## The Pro (Oct 19, 2006)

Windows XP home. 
Ive decided to send it back only if newegg gives me overnight free shipping both ways.


----------



## The Pro (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow that took a long time.

I have the new case now.

But I cant seem to get the I/O sheild off. 

There is no visible screws and ive tryed to remove it by pushing on it but nothing works.

Any suggestions?, I did not get a instruction manual that was more then 1 page when I got the case


----------



## C0mrad3 (Oct 27, 2006)

The Pro said:


> Wow that took a long time.
> 
> I have the new case now.
> 
> ...



The instructions for the case are found here in the PDF format, so make sure you have Adobe Acrobat:

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/Download/Product Installation/Centruion 5_CAC-T05.pdf


----------



## The Pro (Oct 27, 2006)

...
Thats the most retarded manual ever.










Thats what I mean


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks ok to me


----------



## bruins004 (Oct 27, 2006)

Uhhh all you have to do is push on it..
Just make sure you are pushing on it in the right direction (lol).


----------



## The Pro (Oct 27, 2006)

Iam but it wont budge.


----------



## C0mrad3 (Oct 27, 2006)

Eat your spinach Popeye


----------



## The Pro (Oct 27, 2006)

C0mrad3 said:


> Eat your spinach Popeye


Thanks man your really helpful:|


----------



## bruins004 (Oct 27, 2006)

Which way are you pushing it...
Also make sure nothing is blocking it like a piece of the fan?


----------



## The Pro (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm pushing it into the case.

Nothing is blocking it.


----------



## bruins004 (Oct 27, 2006)

Just use a hammer or something and knock it out then


----------



## The Pro (Oct 27, 2006)

Yep that worked. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 27, 2006)

lol wonder when someone would say get a hammer i would hae but alas i showed up to late


----------

